# Old Dawes catalogue? Loan?



## PpPete (10 Sep 2009)

Does anyone have an old Dawes catalogue/brochure with the logo like this?




I've a shop locally that is trying to do some replacement decals for me, but they've been unable to reproduce the font. However if they can scan a reasonable sharp image, they can work from that.

If you have one but want to keep it, any chance I could borrow it, just to do the scanning? Happy to pay postage both ways + bit for your trouble.


----------



## PpPete (11 Sep 2009)

No longer required.


----------

